
FCC approves emergency alert text-messaging system - rms
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/04/09/fcc.cell.phone.alert/index.html
======
ebukys
I was wondering how long it would take for something like this to go into
effect--the school I'm currently attending (University at Buffalo, in NY)
started an text message alert system last September.

It's good to know that all of the major cell phone companies have jumped on
board (or claim to expect to, which I suppose is largely different from
actually doing so), though I'm curious as to the balance between executives
wanting to gripe about the bottom line, and not wanting to seem "unAmerican".

~~~
rms
Yeah, the University of Pittsburgh started their system at the same time. It
works well.

